# All Ears born yesterday!



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That little onei s precious. And dadgum, almost as big as her Mom. Don't blame her Mom for not waiting to wiat one hour longer than she had to!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, how precious. I love the ears and the long awkward legs. Too cute!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh how cute!!! What a sweet fuzzy little baby


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This, is why I want to live on a farm!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

How sweet! I love donkeys. Does she have a name yet?


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome to the world Sweet Baby Girl


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh she is so cute. Love the ears and legs! Someone else asked but I'll ask again, does she have a name yet?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She's adorable.
I want one now!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is such a cutie. I love her coloring and her ears.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Aw, My first baby donkey! They're so cute!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh how cute!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

wow... can you blame her? It's a 1/3 her size!!!!! That's a huge (and BEAUTIFUL) baby!!!!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry it took so long to answer the question about the name. She doesn't have a name yet. We are all open to suggestions! Today mom brought her baby to the corral. It took 3 of us to assure mom we weren't there to take her baby but to pet and dode on her. The baby calmed real fast as we made over her fuzzy coat. I have been around foals before but never a baby donkey. She is the cutest ever. I love her ears and those legs are sooo long. We thought for a while mom was going to have twins because she was super big. She has delivered twins before, but this big girl is big enough for 2.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

How beautiful , thanks for sharing.


----------



## flomissgoldens (Apr 10, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

oh she is adorable!!!! certainly understandable why mom was in a hurry to deliver!!!! OUCH!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Packleader said:


> Sorry it took so long to answer the question about the name. She doesn't have a name yet. We are all open to suggestions! Today mom brought her baby to the corral. It took 3 of us to assure mom we weren't there to take her baby but to pet and dode on her. The baby calmed real fast as we made over her fuzzy coat. I have been around foals before but never a baby donkey. She is the cutest ever. I love her ears and those legs are sooo long. We thought for a while mom was going to have twins because she was super big. She has delivered twins before, but this big girl is big enough for 2.



Very cute. I kept looking at the pictures and couldn't believe that the baby came from that mom because baby is so big! Now for a name...Pepper?


----------

